# Work out for non-cycling days



## dkretzer14 (Jun 23, 2014)

Afternoon all!
I am relatively new to road cycling (couple of months). I also do trail riding (/ mtb) on the weekends.
On monday, wednesday, and fridays I don't cycle due to school (too late when I get home). However, I have a 45 minute break between class and work. (I work on campus)
What would be a good work out (arms/abs and to lose my belly) to do on those three days?
Thanks guys!


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

To lose belly, you need to lose fat. Do that by burning more calories than you're eating, either by eating less, doing more aerobic exercise, or both. Core strength is good for cycling, arm strength not so much. Having more muscle mass increases your basal metabolic calorie burn which means you can eat a bit more without gaining weight. It depends on what your overall goal is. Pro cyclists are very thin and tend to have thin arms and shoulders, but that may not be optimal for what your goals are.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

If your school has a pool then swimming is a great workout on tight time schedules. In fact its a great exercise anytime. I bike 5 days, swim 2 days, and nothing else. Nothing else needed.


----------



## trailrnr (May 14, 2007)

With 45 minutes, I would spend that time on weight training. Core, kettlebells, body weight. Basic stuff. You can get in a valuable swim in 45 minutes, but probably not much value there if you have to walk to a pool, shower after, which will likely eat up most of your 45 minutes. A short run can work, but adding muscle combined with aerobic exercise should work best at burning off fat. Of course, playing with your diet can't be overlooked. What you eat may be as important as how much you eat


----------

